# HR10-250 Remote code for Polaroid TV



## markchristy (May 20, 2008)

I have a Hr10-250 DVR and just bought a Polaroid TV and can't seem to find a HR10-250 Remote code for Polaroid TV. Can someone help

Mark


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

try codes 0091, 0128, 0011, and 0021


----------



## markchristy (May 20, 2008)

markchristy said:


> I have a Hr10-250 DVR and just bought a Polaroid TV and can't seem to find a HR10-250 Remote code for Polaroid TV. Can someone help
> 
> Mark


Tried your suggestion with no luck


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Then there isn't a code for your model of polaroid, when a remote has a code it is either emerson code 0091, LG 0128, Mitsubishi 0011, or toshiba 0021. 

Then there are the polaroids that use a whole different codeset not known yet by preprogrammed remotes. probably your case.


----------



## markchristy (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the information


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Just in case, try all mitsubishi tv codes listed in the menu.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

Edmund said:


> Just in case, try all mitsubishi tv codes listed in the menu.


I have a 32" Polaroid and a few of the Mitsubishi codes work for me.


----------



## Koloth (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, 32" LCD HDTV with DVD player. Worked fine, the hooked computer to it and the whole thing died a few days later. Actually got the guts replaced under warranty and it mostly works fine. (DVD will hang sometimes). Anyway, I'd like to do power and volume with the TiVO remote. Tried all Emerson, LG, Mitsubishi, and Toshiba codes. No luck.

Somebody's gotta know who actually builds this monster and what IR system they used.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

These the two most used tv/dvd codes, 0142 & 0126.


----------

